# Zufallszahl mit eingegebener Zahl vergleichen



## cauldron (27. Apr 2005)

Hallo der Tiel sagt schon viel aber hier noch mal ich würde gerne eine Zahl zwischen 1-99 mit einer eingegebenen Zahl vergleichen und da habe ich dieses hier gebastelt.

Bin noch sehr unerfahren in Java aber würde gerne wissen was falsch ist.
Vielen dank schon mal

import java.io.*;


```
class Zahl {

	Zahl() throws IOException {
	BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
	}
	
	
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	throws IOException {
	new SimpleInput();
	}
	
	int zufall = (int) (Math.random()*100); // ganzz. Zahl zw. 1-99

	IO.writeln("Geben Sie bitte eine Zahl zwischen 1 und 99 ein:");
	int versuch = IO.readInt();
	// Versuch eingeben
	//* Zahl nicht erraten, dann Hinweis, sonst richtig! *
	//* solange raten, bis richtig */
		
			{if (versuch < zufall) {// Hilfestellung ausgeben
					IO.writeln("Leider zu klein!");
					} else {
						IO.writeln ("Leider zu hoch!");
					} // end Hilfestellung ausgeben
					IO.writeln("Geben Sie bitte eine Zahl ein:");
					versuch = IO.readInt(); // nochmals versuchen
			};
			IO.writeln("Gratulation!");	
}
```


----------



## Roar (27. Apr 2005)

lies dir erstmal ein buch durch. das kann nicht gehen, da erstens deine main klasse nicht public ist, zweitens deine main keine exceptions werfen darf und drittens steht dein code da in gar keiner methode :? davon dass die klasse SimpleInput existiert gehe ich mal netterweise aus.
wie gesagt: http://www.java-forum.org/de/javabuch


----------



## Guest (27. Apr 2005)

alles klar wird gemacht !

Danke


----------



## DP (28. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> alles klar wird gemacht !
> 
> Danke



so ist's fein. wenn Du Dich dann noch anmeldest, ist roar so richtig stolz auf dich


----------

